# advice on canaries



## kimbo85 (Apr 26, 2009)

hi there i am waiting on a canary to be given to me (has not hatched yet) and i just wandered if anyone had any advice for me. i have a cockateil at the moment but he is very unhappy so i am giving to someone to put in an aviary as i think thats where he would be happier (he came from one in february). i just dont know much about canaries, i.e the type of food i should give it, if it would be happier as a pair, how tame they can be and if they can imitate noises. any advice would be great.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2009)

I bought a pair of canaries and after 3 weeks we had 3 eggs, 2 of them hatched and it was lovely to see them being looked after by Mum and Dad. I fed them on normal Canary seed, and egg food for when they fed the chicks. They loved fresh Broccoli.


----------



## mybirdytwitter (Dec 17, 2010)

My canary really loves spinach and very thin slices of apple!


----------

